# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  خل التفاح يحرق دون الجسم

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


*عرف الخل قديما كمادة شافية لكثير من الأمراض مثل تسيكن آلام الأسنان و كعلاج لبعض الامراض المستعصية مثل الكوليسترول والصداع المزمن وغيرها من الامراض الاخرى فهو يقضي على كثير من الميكروبات الضارة.و يخلص الجسم من بعض الدهون الضارة. .* 

*ويحذر د حمدى قائلا إن الإفراط في تناوله يؤدى إلى كثير من المشكلات* 

*الصحية مثل: التهابات المعدة، والكبد، وتغيير حموضة الدم.*
*وأضاف أنه يمكن تناول كمية قليلة من خل الطعام تقدر بملعقة أو اثنتين يومياً، توضع على السلطة الخضراء للعمل على تقليل الدهون فى الجسم بدون أضرار صحية ويننصح دائما بأخذ الخل بكميات صغيرة وضمن الوجبات الغذائية وليس على معدة خاوية.*

*وعن طريقة استخدامات الخل فى علاج الكثير من الامراض فهي كالاتى* 
*خفض الوزن: يستخدم خل التفاح لخفض الوزن باستخدام ملعقة اكل خل في كوب ماء دافئ ويشرب المحلول بعد الوجبة مع تناول ثمرة الكريب فروت للمساعدة على اذابة الدهون.* 
*ـ لآلام الحلق: يستعمل خل التفاح لعمل غرغرة بنسبة ملعقة صغيرة من الخل في كوب ماء، ويؤخذ كل ساعة وبعد التحسن كل ساعتين.*
*ـ*
*دوالي الساق: يصب قليل من الخل في اليد وتدلك به الاوردة المتمددة في الساق، مرة صباحا وأخرى في المساء، مع شرب ملعقتين صغيرتين من الخل في كوب من الماء، مرة صباحا واخرى مساء، وبعد شهر يبدأ التحسن.* 
*ـ الكوليسترول: يعطي الخل لمن يعاني من الارتفاع في نسبة الكوليسترول، لانه يخفض نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم. وتوضع ملعقة طعام من خل التفاح في كوب ماء دافئ ويشرب.* 
*ـ في حالة القيء والاسهال: يشرب لمدة 3 ـ 4 ايام، وذلك بمقدار ملعقة طعام خل لكل كوب ماء.* 
*ـ للسعال: يجهز مزيج مكون من خل التفاح والعسل والجلسرين. فإذا كان السعال شديدا يؤخذ كل ساعتين. ويعطى الاطفال ربع ملعقة صغيرة كل ثلاث ساعات.* 
*ـ للصداع المزمن: يوضع مزيج متساو من الخل والماء في اناء فوق النار الى ان يغلي ويستنشق البخار المتصاعد لمدة 7 مرات، ويمكن ايضا وضع كمادة سميكة على الجبهة مبللة بمزيج ثلثه من الخل والباقي من الماء.* 

*ـ للحروق:* 
*يدهن مكان الحرق بخل التفاح فهذا يمنع ظهور الفقاعات.*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووووو
الله يعطيكِ العافية

يسلمو

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## ابو عوده

:Bl (3): *يسلمو كتير موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا 					 
> _
> ـ للسعال: يجهز مزيج مكون من خل التفاح والعسل والجلسرين. فإذا كان السعال شديدا يؤخذ كل ساعتين. ويعطى الاطفال ربع ملعقة صغيرة كل ثلاث ساعات. 
> 
> _


جلسرين!!!! يعني اشرب جلسرين؟؟ مستحيل :Bl (35): 
يسلموا بروس

----------

